
Ten Myths About Machine Learning - zehengl
https://medium.com/@pedromdd/ten-myths-about-machine-learning-d888b48334a3
======
HillaryBriss
> _Simpler models are more accurate ... simpler explanations are preferable
> ... because they’re easier to understand, remember, and reason with.
> Sometimes the simplest hypothesis consistent with the data is less accurate
> for prediction than a more complicated one._

